# [SOLVED] ntvdm.exe using almost 100% cpu



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've recently installed xp sp3 on my desktop, i've not installed any antivirus or software yet, except for office 2007 and Ati graphics.
I'm using this pc mainly for programming. Whenever i run turbo c++ (version 3 borland), I've noticed that my pc is running slow. In the task manager ntvdm.exe is consuming 99% of CPU. (earlier i was using the same c++ on another pc with vista on it, but it didn't show any problems)
what would be the reason behind this?? please help me.

OS config:
xp service pack 3 (updated till june,2009)
1 GB Ram
AMD Sempron Processor


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: ntvdm.exe using almost 100% cpu*

ntvdm.exe is Windows 16 bit virtual machine, so basically are you running any DOS programs, is your Borland turbo c++ a old 16bit program, if so maybe it's time to update.

Also systernals process explorer will kill the ntvdm.exe process. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


----------



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ntvdm.exe using almost 100% cpu*

all other dos programs are running fine accept for turbo C++.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: ntvdm.exe using almost 100% cpu*

Have you installed the Hotfix Rollup http://www.jomitech.com/turbos/#rollup Their download site is currently down however here is a mirror site for downloads. Maybe there's a fix for CPU usage.

Another question is do you have to use turbo C++, there are other free IDE's like from bloodshed http://www.bloodshed.net/


----------



## masti07 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ntvdm.exe using almost 100% cpu*

thanks its working fine now....
another patch that helped me was "Tame 5.0"


----------

